# Should I get an Electric Car



## davemackron (Jan 14, 2020)

I have a 2010 Nissan Rogue which has been pretty problem free, 110k miles. It does this random clicking thing when going onto highway on ramps, but it maybe happens 1x per month, haven't gotten it checked out I just go slow and turn the radio up! I'm thinking the maintenance is going to start creeping up soon.

I work for an energy company, and they have a deal through Nissan where we can get a Nissan Leaf with 10k Nissan Rebate, 7.5k State Rebate.

The top line leaf starts at 37k so figure trade in of 5k for my trade in and 5k down saved after I paid off the Rogue. 0.0% financing for 60 months on 10k is a 166 dollar payment. I live near work where I can charge for free and typically pay around 90/mo per gas.

So considering that its like getting a NEW 37k Nissan leaf for 80 bucks a month.

Am I missing something or is this totally a deal and I should jump on it?!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Total deal to be in debt?

I'd rather drive a $2000 car with no debt and pay that $90/month gas ($5400/5 year) vs paying $20k for 5 years.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I drive an electric car so am biased. That 10K off makes it a pretty sweet deal. Beyond sweet. Although there will be payments, you must consider the cost of ownership juxtaposed to the monthly. You are stating free charging is available? So yes, that's a near wash due to gas savings. Moreover, the cost of ownership with an EV is much lower than a traditional gasoline powered car. No oil changes. No smog checks. Brakes may never need replacement due to regenerative braking. It's a reliable car, and being under warranty you mitigate the cost-of-repairs variable.

And that's not even considering the fun-factor of driving an EV, which is high. And not to mention less environmental impact (don't let anyone tell you different either).

Now let's look at the downside. The Leaf is a good car, and has been made better with the recent model. The main consideration is how warm a climate you love in. You are in India, correct? The battery in the Leaf is not temperature controlled. Extremely hot weather translates to loss of range over time. If I were you I would seek out some Leaf owners in your locale and inquire as to their experience.

Also be advised that if you use the car a lot for ridesharing you may have to charge at a fast-charger. If they have them in your locale. It is doubtful the unit at you work is a fast-charger, and will take many hours to refill an empty battery.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Like CC, I also drive an EV - Chevy Bolt. I remain leery of Leafs owing to their continued lack of active battery temperature control.

My advice - check prices on used / off lease Chevy Bolts...the $10k rebate sounds sweet, but honestly might just about equal the instant depreciation hit on a new Leaf...or any new EV. EVs are evolving / improving so quickly that one has to expect high early depreciation.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Speaking of Bolts, although the OP is in India, in the US GM is offering a 10K discount on a lease for the car...

https://ww.electrek.co/2020/01/14/chevy-is-offering-10000-lease-discounts-on-bolt-ev/


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Interesting - I gotta figure that a lease would kill a serious U/L driver owing to excess mileage fees.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

If you read the article carefully it seems to apply to purchased vehicles too.

I've posted before that I lease my Bolt. Definitely not recommended for most. But as a part time retirement job with modest income requirements it works for me. Just over a year into the lease, and the two 8-10 hour days a week driving U/L have paid for the car (including down payment, tires, accessories, charging, and the inevitable lease overage), which is what my goal was. As it happens the income has also paid for groceries every week, and eating out. Between the warranty and the rideshare insurance, costs are pretty much fixed.

https://www.greencarreports.com/new...ease-deals-ahead-of-tax-credit-sunset-april-1


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> The battery in the Leaf is not temperature controlled.





JaxUberLyft said:


> I remain leery of Leafs owing to their continued lack of active battery temperature control.


Wow. Didn't know that.
And with the CVT issues in various cars, Nissan is getting quite the negative reputation.



davemackron said:


> Am I missing something or is this totally a deal and I should jump on it?!


So you're thinking of buying a brand new $37k vehicle to do Uber...in India?
Am I missing something? LOL


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

If you drive U/L 18 hours per week and average 25 mph while doing so at $0.60 / mile (all miles) while doing so that's $270 / week or $1175 / month gross. Those figs from my market...yours of course could be different (maybe higher; not many lower)

I can see how that would essentially get you a really nice fun car to drive for free (other than the 18 hours time invested per week)

My payment (48 mos at 2.4%) is $782. I've grossed $44k U/L plus reimbursed biz miles since April 2018. That's covered Bolt payments, bought the wife a $17k Mini Cooper for cash and also covered first half of payments on a 2016 15 seat Ford Transit van we use for vacations and cargo. 

My short term goal for next 6 months is for U/L driving to pay off the big van via accelerated payments...$2k / month for next 6 months.

By then the Bolt will be nearing 150k miles. If I can keep it going until 250-300k at 6k / month I can make its payments and salt the extra away toward a Tesla Y sometime in 2022.

That's the plan, anyway - we'll see.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I have the Y on order for when my lease expires in Jan 2022. My only concern about driving a Tesla is how much backlash there is against them on the streets. I week doesn't go by w/o hearing of a Tesla getting keyed or otherwise vandalized.

If I chicken out I might grab another Bolt, or a Niro, until my reservation on the Cybertruck matures.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

davemackron said:


> So considering that its like getting a NEW 37k Nissan leaf for 80 bucks a month.


https://madison.com/wsj/business/ma...cle_e2fcf41a-de92-5385-87fa-aa8114d844ce.html








Tony Dreyfuss, a driver with Green Cab of Madison, takes a selfie between a group of Teslas on display Wednesday at Breese Stevens Field. Green Cab plans to have 20 of the battery-powered cars on the road next week and convert its entire fleet to Teslas by early 2020

https://electrek.co/2019/12/23/tesla-large-orde-taxi-company-germany/


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

davemackron said:


> I have a 2010 Nissan Rogue which has been pretty problem free, 110k miles. It does this random clicking thing when going onto highway on ramps, but it maybe happens 1x per month, haven't gotten it checked out I just go slow and turn the radio up! I'm thinking the maintenance is going to start creeping up soon.
> 
> I work for an energy company, and they have a deal through Nissan where we can get a Nissan Leaf with 10k Nissan Rebate, 7.5k State Rebate.
> 
> ...


Although I wouldn't recommend buying a new car and using it to uber, if your math is correct (and I'm confused--you still owe on a 2010 car? How are you coming up with the 10k end number?) it might be a decent deal, especially if you think your current car is about to go south and start costing major money.

You didn't mention insurance. Check if that would go up. Make sure you ARE covered. Many issues with not having rideshare insurance, gap or regular insurance not covering you, etc. Although with money down hopefully you don't need gap.

Bear in mind you're NOT really getting it for $80 a month. You're getting it for that AFTER the value of trade in, down payment, etc. (You can get ANY vehicle for $80 a month if you put enough down).

Also, will you be able to get free charging as long as you have the car? Will you stay in that job? Will you move?

And last, do you have the means to pay for it if uber/Lyft disappear tomorrow? If they disappeared today would you still be thinking of doing this?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Have y


Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I have the Y on order for when my lease expires in Jan 2022. My only concern about driving a Tesla is how much backlash there is against them on the streets. I week doesn't go by w/o hearing of a Tesla getting keyed or otherwise vandalized.
> 
> If I chicken out I might grab another Bolt, or a Niro, until my reservation on the Cybertruck matures.


Have you seen the Fisker Ocean that is coming next year ? 350$ lease payment , SUV.
You can buy for 29500 after the credit.
Interior made from trash&#128512;( Ocean plastic bottles recycled)


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Generally of the vehicle. Haven't taken a close look yet...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Generally of the vehicle. Haven't taken a close look yet...


"According to Quantum Theory, for every ride request you decline or cancel, a new universe springs to life wherein you complete the ride."

Well that's ****ing depressing. In at least one universe I've accepted EVERYTHING and I'm a perfect ant.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Hybrids are far better as they are cheaper and last longer then electric and gas only cars


----------

